# [UPDATED] Malaysia blocks Steam entirely to stop FIGHT OF GODS



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2017)

they banned and blocked the entirety of Steam for one game...?
*dies of laughter*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2017)

That's a pretty extreme reaction over _one game_. So Hatred didn't go too far? But this game is the straw that broke the camel's back?


----------



## kkusagami (Sep 9, 2017)

yeah ,Malaysia is very case sentitive religious country. I feel ashamed to be born and raised as Malaysian,only good thing about Malaysia is about totally no natural disaster occurance like earthquake ,hurricane/tornado ,tsunami ,volcano and etc...

1 thing ,i am Atheist myself,and I couldn't bring saying i am Atheist on my living area ,or else people here would end up bullying or threatening me in some sort of ways.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 9, 2017)

They should try God of war, they might like it.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh, finally I will be able to buy Gods as DLC. How can you now justify to be agains DLC?  (Yes, DLC isn't planned yet, but we all know how it will end).
Huh? What do you mean with I missed the point? I think that is the real news here 

Seems there is no Thor, Mohammed or Looki for now, but it's still in Early Access. I would be surpised if Thor and Shiva wouldn't be in the base game, they are a pretty obvious choices for adding to such a  fighting game, I think.


----------



## Patxinco (Sep 9, 2017)

Ok...

Well, no more malaysian bots on Steam this week xD


----------



## Silverthorn (Sep 9, 2017)

Smite is on Steam too, I just don't get it.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

Silverthorn said:


> Smite is on Steam too, I just don't get it.


I assume this decision was made by some old person who hardly know what steam is, or this "internet" everyone talks about in recent years, maybe there was a newspaper article about this "shocking" game...

Also I think SMITE dosn't has Jesus and Moses since the steam page of SMITE says "Gods of Old". That could make the difference for the Malaysian goverment.


----------



## cearp (Sep 9, 2017)

lol can you imagine how they (or other muslims) would react if their precious alla or m0hammed were in this game? 

i'm surprised they reacted like this without those characters though. just a bunch of old fashioned backwards screeching!


----------



## kkusagami (Sep 9, 2017)

cearp said:


> lol can you imagine how they (or other muslims) would react if their precious alla or m0hammed were in this game?
> 
> i'm surprised they reacted like this without those characters though. just a bunch of old fashioned backwards screeching!



haha ,cearp I feel you, when you are in Msia,you can't say anything about that ,they will throw ya into jail immediately and lawyers will be not allow to defend you for this case.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2017)

Malaysia truly crazia!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2017)

They're sensitive over everything yet Manhunt is still available there.
One word: wewlad


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 9, 2017)

We will gladly accept Shin Megami Tensei, however.



kkusagami said:


> yeah ,Malaysia is very case sentitive religious country. I feel ashamed to be born and raised as Malaysian,only good thing about Malaysia is about totally no natural disaster occurance like earthquake ,hurricane/tornado ,tsunami ,volcano and etc...


You sure about that?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Sabah_earthquake

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombalai_Hill

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floods_in_Malaysia


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

kkusagami said:


> haha ,cearp I feel you, when you are in Msia,you can't say anything about that ,they will throw ya into jail immediately and lawyers will be not allow to defend you for this case.


Malaysia beeing a country with around 60% muslims I assume it's more a matter of the city or city part you're while speaking about Islam


----------



## kkusagami (Sep 9, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> We will gladly accept Shin Megami Tensei, however.
> 
> 
> You sure about that?
> ...


I am malaysian myself, why would i lie u ?
the earthquake isn't happening from malaysia,it happens on indonesia and effected us by a little bit.
The bombalai is the first thing i have ever heard in my life,thanks for sharing.
Floods are happening anywhere in malaysia ,this isn't really considering natural disaster,it is caused by human and development in the country.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 9, 2017)

kkusagami said:


> yeah ,Malaysia is very case sentitive religious country. I feel ashamed to be born and raised as Malaysian,only good thing about Malaysia is about totally no natural disaster occurance like earthquake ,hurricane/tornado ,tsunami ,volcano and etc...
> 
> 1 thing ,i am Atheist myself,and I couldn't bring saying i am Atheist on my living area ,or else people here would end up bullying or threatening me in some sort of ways.



Malaysia is a pretty decent country in fact. They are the ONLY country to control EVERYthing, like the "halal" certificate. In France, we are not sure at all if we eat Halal to be honest. But in Malaysia, you have Halal Coke, halal papers (not joking at all)... They control everything, and that's pretty cool compared to us.


----------



## migles (Sep 9, 2017)

cearp said:


> lol can you imagine how they (or other muslims) would react if their precious alla or m0hammed were in this game?
> 
> i'm surprised they reacted like this without those characters though. just a bunch of old fashioned backwards screeching!


i wanted to see what happened if someone made a a game "race killer" and you would get very high payout for killing muslims and penalties for killing Nazis


i mean with the ammount of anime girls full of sexual content games.. steam is already filled with trash games, so i wanted to see someone testing the waters of "offendingness"


----------



## sp3off (Sep 9, 2017)

migles said:


> i wanted to see what happened if someone made a a game "race killer" and you would get very high payout for killing muslims and penalties for killing Nazis
> 
> 
> i mean with the ammount of anime girls full of sexual content games.. steam is already filled with trash games, so i wanted to see someone testing the waters of "offendingness"



So you know that in France, they banned a game for "excessive violence" ? Do not remember the name though.


----------



## migles (Sep 9, 2017)

sp3off said:


> So you know that in France, they banned a game for "excessive violence" ? Do not remember the name though.


there was plenty of contorversy arround gta, but heh. it's the one of the most sold games now..

they are games... they are fantasy, only poor brained would mix fantasy with real life and being offended by games...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess in some places, when you have an infected toe nail, cut off both legs so you don't get another toe infection, even if it means you'll die.

I think it would have been easier to block the game from Steam in Malaysia. Although, if you really wanted to play, you could pirate it elsewhere.

As for the Pokemon bro, I think that's a different issue--you can play the game, just not in churches, which seems like a fair trade for being able to legally own an Ursaring without a pokeball or special licenses. In contrast, Niantic can still make money in Russia, but Steam and everyone associated with Steam are losing business in an entire country.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2017)

Religious fools...

Edit: The UN should ban religion on the base of war and hate mongering.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 9, 2017)

I mean... Is it good? I hope it's good. It's pretty easy to get things on Steam now. Seems silly to block all of Steam when Smite has been up for a while.

Edit
Just watched the trailer. Looks bad, man. Ever since SMT II I've wanted a God fighting game. This doesn't do the idea justice.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The UN should ban religion on the base of war and hate mongering.


If they would do that it would render the UN obsolete for many many countries and that isn't in the intresst of the UN.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 9, 2017)

migles said:


> there was plenty of contorversy arround gta, but heh. it's the one of the most sold games now..
> 
> they are games... they are fantasy, only poor brained would mix fantasy with real life and being offended by games...



Not even GTA, since warnings are before the game start, France accepted it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 9, 2017)

migles said:


> i wanted to see what happened if someone made a a game "race killer" and you would get very high payout for killing muslims and penalties for killing Nazis
> 
> 
> i mean with the ammount of anime girls full of sexual content games.. steam is already filled with trash games, so i wanted to see someone testing the waters of "offendingness"


I mean, that would be incredibly insensitive, just like this game...


----------



## Gourmet (Sep 9, 2017)

Not sure if overreaction or the publisher of this game paying some government official to have it featured in headlines, I'd guess probably the latter.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean, that would be incredibly insensitive, just like this game...


How is it insensitive to make a game where the gods get drawn in a normal way, where they get normal not slap-sticky movesets and should be balanced to be roughly equal powerful due to the nature of the game?
There is nothing insensitive about this game... If they would make childish jokes with them or show them as incredible stupid I would agree, but this way? It's not more insensitive then e.g. the battle of civilizations in the Sid Meir's Civilization computergame series...

Since the game also features gods from various cultures it maybe even can teach us a little bit about other gods and belives. This way the game could even be seen as a game of tolerance. I don't see where the developers tried to ridiculo a god or a whole religion.
If you don't like the idea, just don't play it. I won't play it myself, but mainly because it looks very boring.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 9, 2017)

Ah well. I only download my games if they're DRM free (or cracked if it's only on Steam so I have to pirate it). This game looks generic as fuck.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 9, 2017)

migles said:


> i wanted to see what happened if someone made a a game "race killer" and you would get very high payout for killing muslims and penalties for killing Nazis
> 
> 
> i mean with the ammount of anime girls full of sexual content games.. steam is already filled with trash games, so i wanted to see someone testing the waters of "offendingness"


There are already games like that. One that comes to mind is called Ethnic Cleansing.


----------



## TVL (Sep 9, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Religious fools...
> 
> Edit: The UN should ban religion on the base of war and hate mongering.



You think the UN should send angry letters about it?

Forbidding things like that is stupid (it almost always is), religion I think will die out on it's own, just not right now, and nobody can change that so just accept it, and I for one think it does people more good than bad overall. Also when was the last time a war was about religion? Even the crusades were to get valubles by killing and plundering.

OnTopic: Game doesn't look good, looked like N64 visuals the first ones, and by the looks of it gameplay didn't seem good. But I could be totally wrong about that, but I wont play it so it's if someone quotes me and tells me it's awesome.


----------



## mikey420 (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore....


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 9, 2017)

this is where a lack of separation of church and state will getcha. no steam.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)

_Update, September 8: *Valve have removed Fight of Gods from sale in Malaysia, and Steam has returned in that region, though some ISPs are still blocking the store.*_

Source:https://pcgamesn.com/fight-of-gods/steam-blocked-malaysia-fight-of-gods

So steam is back but that game is gone for good apparently, now here is the problem. If SMT and GOW were allowed to be released without any issues then this game itself SHOULD have been released in that country too.

I personally wont be playing the game as it looks meh and i mainly play Tekken when it comes to fighting games. 

UPDATE: Seems like it was banned by government officials. In that case , there was no reason to ban it since there wasnt a public outcry.

So i am against what the Malaysian government have done here.


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 9, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> _Update, September 8: *Valve have removed Fight of Gods from sale in Malaysia, and Steam has returned in that region, though some ISPs are still blocking the store.*_
> 
> Source:https://pcgamesn.com/fight-of-gods/steam-blocked-malaysia-fight-of-gods
> 
> ...


In Shin Megami Tensei IV you literally kill god with your best friends who can fuse into Satan but smacking Jesus is bad? 

Priorities.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> In Shin Megami Tensei IV you literally kill god with your best friends who can fuse into Satan but smacking Jesus is bad?
> 
> Priorities.



*But are there any real world depictions of God for every religion? *exactly i dont think so. Nor was it specifically stated that the God in that game was the one from a certain religion.

So because Atlus did specify WHICH god it was, no one cared. Even i bested SMT IV Final and felt great beating God because it was one they literally made up.

Regardless of my facts you have your opinion and i have mine. That is the beauty of the internet.

Oh and regarding Satan. i dont think anyone would really care if he was put into any game.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 9, 2017)

mikey420 said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore....


 *gives him a  loaded shotgun*


----------



## call me Ken or Accel (Sep 9, 2017)

This why our government are stupid assholes
Im really ashamed of them


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 9, 2017)

Meh. Malaysian officials need a safe space.


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey somebody put a bad game on our site what do we do?
Block the entire store and don't let anybody on?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

I can see banning a game, but an entire digital download service? Wow, and I thought the government here unnecessarily banned stuff   Just use a VPN or similar service to circumvent the ban  Government official snowflakes much?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 9, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> *But are there any real world depictions of God for every religion? *exactly i dont think so. Nor was it specifically stated that the God in that game was the one from a certain religion.


I think in the first one for SNES you do actually fight Yahweh


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 9, 2017)

If there is a option to make a custom character, I would adore this game.
Being able to beat the crap out of Jebus and Lalah and other bastards. This would make my day, no year, no DECADE!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I think in the first one for SNES you do actually fight Yahweh


Ah okay. I was referring to smt final primarily though and let me clarify that Fog doesnt offend me in any ways. but i do see why it would offend others.


----------



## gameboy (Sep 9, 2017)

that area of the world is actually VERY religious and are very conservative. If anyone can remember when Manny Pacquiao said something about homosexuals and animals he took a lot of heat in the USA and UK but everyone else was fine with it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 9, 2017)

No offense but I'm more shocked that PQube published this game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 9, 2017)

Well it's nothing like the Russian Pokemon Go player, that was just some gigantic retard actively breaking a law he knew existed and yet defied anyway for youtube views.

Just country officials being morons as usual. I doubt they contacted anyone and just outright banned steam anyway. Amazing how people are so hilariously sensitive sometimes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2017)

Ah nothing like good ol' censorship.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Ah nothing like good ol' censorship.



Censorship, good for nothing but protecting over-sensitive pantywaists


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 9, 2017)

Even if the game is bad, this just proves that religion is just plain stupid.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2017)

DeslotlCL said:


> Even if the game is bad, this just proves that religion is just plain stupid.


There have been positives to come out of religion. And I'm saying this as an atheist.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow, another situation where overly-religious people act in irrational ways. Who would have thought? /s



GhostLatte said:


> There have been positives to come out of religion. And I'm saying this as an atheist.


You can be stupid and still do good things.


----------



## pustal (Sep 9, 2017)

cearp said:


> lol can you imagine how they (or other muslims) would react if their precious alla or m0hammed were in this game?
> 
> i'm surprised they reacted like this without those characters though. just a bunch of old fashioned backwards screeching!



Most wouldn't actually care. The loud bigots in power and their followers would freak out though.


----------



## Tony_93 (Sep 9, 2017)

cearp said:


> lol can you imagine how they (or other muslims) would react if their precious alla or m0hammed were in this game?
> 
> i'm surprised they reacted like this without those characters though. just a bunch of old fashioned backwards screeching!



Stay tuned for that awesome Allah/Mohammed dual character DLC pack


----------



## Sketchy1 (Sep 9, 2017)

cant wait for the new Equal rights vs feminist game

jokes aside though, I'm just surprised this outraged enough people to call for a ban, because dosent something like steam have different servers in different regions? like, cant they only pull it from that regions store, instead of banning it entirely?


----------



## Burlsol (Sep 9, 2017)

migles said:


> i wanted to see what happened if someone made a a game "race killer" and you would get very high payout for killing muslims and penalties for killing Nazis


That's not actually something to joke about. Such games actually exist and are there as (crude) recruitment tools by supremacist organizations to make people desensitized to racially charged beliefs and push forward their own ideology. And these have been getting made regularly since the 80's. The reason why these games don't get noticed and mentioned is because they embody the absolute worse possible reasons for creating a game. These are not designed to poke fun at stereotypes or racial differences, they are there to promote hate and ignorance, and subsequently are not distributed through usual means as a matter of policy. Even if you don't care for censorship, it's a good reason why this kind of vile and repulsive shit doesn't see the light of day outside those circles very often. What you said may have been intended as an attempt at a witty joke on some random forum, but this is the exact sort of thing that leads to massive backlash against gamers and game makers while only benefiting the filth of the world. 

Talking about race in a respectful manner is fine and good. It is a discussion that needs to happen. But not like this. Even if your intent is to frame it as parody, the way it would be used and perceived would not be in respect to humor. It would be used to further real racist views and label you as such, forever tainting any future work or endeavors. That is not something that most people enter into willingly, spend thousands of dollars and years of development into. If that's what you want, then I wish you the life of pain and misery you deserve. Thank god you are just some random idiot on the internet.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Burlsol said:


> That's not actually something to joke about. Such games actually exist and are there as (crude) recruitment tools by supremacist organizations to make people desensitized to racially charged beliefs and push forward their own ideology. And these have been getting made regularly since the 80's. The reason why these games don't get noticed and mentioned is because they embody the absolute worse possible reasons for creating a game. These are not designed to poke fun at stereotypes or racial differences, they are there to promote hate and ignorance, and subsequently are not distributed through usual means as a matter of policy. Even if you don't care for censorship, it's a good reason why this kind of vile and repulsive shit doesn't see the light of day outside those circles very often. What you said may have been intended as an attempt at a witty joke on some random forum, but this is the exact sort of thing that leads to massive backlash against gamers and game makers while only benefiting the filth of the world.
> 
> Talking about race in a respectful manner is fine and good. It is a discussion that needs to happen. But not like this. Even if your intent is to frame it as parody, the way it would be used and perceived would not be in respect to humor. It would be used to further real racist views and label you as such, forever tainting any future work or endeavors. That is not something that most people enter into willingly, spend thousands of dollars and years of development into. If that's what you want, then I wish you the life of pain and misery you deserve. Thank god you are just some random idiot on the internet.


but its the internet, anything goes

but besides, although I can see completely why its offensive, you have to remember, in the gaming industry, the CONSUMERS gave the power, and they can take it away. therefore, if its offensive to someone, they can simply not buy it 
(not trying to start an argument)


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 9, 2017)

There's a little phrase I like saying. From patriotism comes ignorance.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)

Tony_93 said:


> Stay tuned for that awesome Allah/Mohammed dual character DLC pack



Tsch...will NEVER happen since Allah was never given any form in any part of Islam(meaning there are no drawings of him. Nor is there enough information out there to actually create an image of him). Also regarding Muhammad, it is agreed on all sides that there are no authentic visual tradition as to the appearance of Muhammad.

Of course people have tried to draw Muhammad and that hasn't gone down well in the past and nor would it in the future. There are drawings from the 13th century of Muhammad. But then again nothing can be 100% confirmed and thus both Allah and Muhammad can never be recreated without significant backlash from over almost 2 Billion Muslims.

So as a result in Islam, Both Muhammad and Allah are usually both presented through verbal descriptions and calligraphic text.


----------



## Tony_93 (Sep 9, 2017)

@Abu_Senpai Bruh my comment wasnt supposed be taken seriously lol


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)

Tony_93 said:


> @Abu_Senpai Bruh my comment wasnt supposed be taken seriously lol



Relax. and dont worry, I now. I was just trying to state reasons as to why such a thing couldn't happen without major consequences. (And as much as i hate to say it, it probably will happen one day and i dread to imagine how that will go down)

Muslims are very iffy about drawings is my main point.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 9, 2017)

You know, taken out of the context of gaming entirely, this would read as some horrific affront on all condensation as a result of a holy war of ultimate proportions to rival the crusades.


----------



## Kigiru (Sep 9, 2017)

The game looks kinda tame... until the MFing Jesus breaks the cross and started to use parts of it to hit his opponents. Crazy shit, developers are clearly taking some shady pills and there's a need to protect people from drugs.
Global ban, now!


----------



## QuisetellX (Sep 9, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> *But are there any real world depictions of God for every religion? *exactly i dont think so. Nor was it specifically stated that the God in that game was the one from a certain religion.
> 
> So because Atlus did specify WHICH god it was, no one cared. Even i bested SMT IV Final and felt great beating God because it was one they literally made up.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but what? The God depicted in SMT4 Final is without a doubt the Christian/Hebrew God.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> There are drawings from the 13th century of Muhammad. But then again nothing can be 100% confirmed


There're also no reliable drawings of Jesus either, or just a reliable proof that he ever existed to begin with.
Look at Odin in this game. His helmet has horns, the idea that viking and there gods used horns at there helmets is a idea from Richard Wagner. There is no source that says Odin would have a helmet with horns.
I guess the *look* of all character in this game is just based on the phantasy of artists and technically we have a kind of common sense how Muhammad looks like, thanks to the comics a couple of years ago 
Which means a DLC would be possible, but I doub they make it happend.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 9, 2017)

VitaType said:


> There're also no reliable drawings of Jesus either, or just a reliable proof that he ever existed to begin with.
> Look at Odin in this game. His helmet has horns, the idea that viking and there gods used horns at there helmets is a idea from Richard Wagner. There is no source that says Odin would have a helmet with horns.
> I guess the *look* of all character in this game is just based on the phantasy of artists and technically we have a kind of common sense how Muhammad looks like, thanks to the comics a couple of years ago
> Which means a DLC would be possible, but I doub they make it happend.


Or maybe, just maybe, gods are made up characters so they can look like anything, because they never really existed....


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, gods are made up characters so they can look like anything, because they never really existed....


I marked the word "look" bold to avoid a flame war from people that may skip that word while reading


----------



## Termer (Sep 9, 2017)

The Son of God! And he's CROSS! Bwahaha!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow... It's a pretty overreaction. why didn't they issue a local ban on the game in the first place? 

As for the local ban: i don't see a problem with it. It's not like this is the Pinnacle of what games have to offer. And to be honest: i think this whole controversy more than makes up for lost sales in pr, so i doubt the devs are shedding tears over this.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 9, 2017)

alive again


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 9, 2017)

kkusagami said:


> 1 thing ,i am Atheist myself,and I couldn't bring saying i am Atheist on my living area ,or else people here would end up bullying or threatening me in some sort of ways.


I dunno, I heard that Malaysians respect all cultural and religious sensitivities...


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 9, 2017)

They really should add an option to play as yourself, and add Chuck Norris.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 9, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> and add Chuck Norris.


Don't forge the balancing between the characters. It's a fighting game 
Well, maybe he could be added as god mode *scnr*


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 9, 2017)

VitaType said:


> Don't forge the balancing between the characters. It's a fighting game
> Well, maybe he could be added as god mode *scnr*



Yea, that would be unfair to the gods to add Chuck Norris.


----------



## The Stormcloak Lion (Sep 9, 2017)

Yet another reason I am an atheist.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 9, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> Yea, that would be unfair to the gods to add Chuck Norris.


We could balance that by letting the gods summon Bruce Lee.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 9, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> but its the internet, anything goes
> 
> but besides, although I can see completely why its offensive, you have to remember, in the gaming industry, the CONSUMERS gave the power, and they can take it away. therefore, if its offensive to someone, they can simply not buy it
> (not trying to start an argument)


That's all well and good until you (read: developers) find a niche market of white supremists that are willing to support your "creative" efforts


----------



## Sketchy1 (Sep 9, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's all well and good until you (read: developers) find a niche market of white supremists that are willing to support your "creative" efforts


but that's exactly my point:
if most like it, then why hinder them?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 9, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> but that's exactly my point:
> if most like it, then why hinder them?


... do I really have to answer that question?...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 9, 2017)

Prans said:


> So what do you think of this ban? Somewhat reminiscent of the Russian _Pokémon GO _player who was recently jailed for playing the game in a church, no?


No this is actually blasphemous, whereas that was more grey area, at least I would say(I'm sure kids play games in Church all the time, I know I used to, I think it was more the idea that he was doing it on purpose, and and about past, anti-Christian comments he made). I wouldn't play this game, makes me sad it exist.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 9, 2017)

The Stormcloak Lion said:


> Yet another reason I am an atheist.



...because the Malaysian government blocked an online videogame distribution platform because of one videogame?

Atheists say the dumbest fucking things sometimes.
/is atheist


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm sure the game doesn't have Muhammad,which I think really illustrates that the creators are aware of how controversial such a game really is.  Somehow they're shocked that a country would block the game yet they understand that implementing that one religious figure could have serious ramifications from extremist groups.  When it comes to this kind of content it shouldn't come as a surprise at all that territories would want to block the game entirely.  Not saying I agree with it, just that I don't see why this should be so surprising to anyone.


----------



## cearp (Sep 9, 2017)

Tony_93 said:


> Stay tuned for that awesome Allah/Mohammed dual character DLC pack


If that DLC never comes out, I hope a modder hacks him in.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> ...because the Malaysian government blocked an online videogame distribution platform because of one videogame?
> 
> Atheists say the dumbest fucking things sometimes.
> /is atheist



So you defend a government's pusillanimous pantywaist approach to censor a game, nay, an entire online service to not offend little Timmy O'Toole?


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So you defend a government's pusillanimous pantywaist approach to censor a game, nay, an entire online service to not offend little Timmy O'Toole?



No i'm just not the kind of retard who bases an entire belief on the actions of a tiny minority of people who claim to be of that belief.
Just like I don't think all whites are violent racists and all blacks are criminals.

Nowhere in this news story does it say there was a mass outcry by members of a religion to punish this game or ban it.
It was a small group of government officials who personally got offended by a title, and sought to use their power to remove something they didn't personally approve of.
How you dumbasses got a religious debate out of this would normally baffle me, but GBAtemp has done a lot more with a lot less so what can I say.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> No i'm just not the kind of retard who bases an entire belief on the actions of a tiny minority of people who claim to be of that belief.
> Just like I don't think all whites are violent racists and all blacks are criminals.
> 
> Nowhere in this news story does it say there was a mass outcry by members of a religion to punish this game or ban it.
> ...



Thanks for the name calling though and lumping people together by calling us dumbasses, appreciate it. If these people get asshurt over something they don't agree with, it's their own fucking fault for not having thicker skin. I say boo hoo to them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Thanks for the name calling though and lumping people together by calling us dumbasses, appreciate it. If these people get asshurt over something they don't agree with, it's their own fucking fault for not having thicker skin. I say boo hoo to them.



To be honest the way you're replying to my posts more than proves you are one.
Especially considering nothing I said was in defense of their actions.
But of course you wouldn't be here being offended if you weren't a professional at jumping to conclusions and drawing your own truths.

Please don't waste my time quoting my posts, if you would. I appreciate it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> To be honest the way you're replying to my posts more than proves you are one.
> Especially considering nothing I said was in defense of their actions.
> But of course you wouldn't be here being offended if you weren't a professional at jumping to conclusions and drawing your own truths.
> 
> Please don't waste my time quoting my posts, if you would. I appreciate it.



Fine, whatever. Think whatever you want, spread your ad hominem BS all you want.

I still think that this is too extreme, they should ban the game, not Steam as a whole. It's like burning an entire field down just to get rid of weeds instead of digging the weeds out of the ground.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Ok, that's a very smart decision... Steam is crap IMO.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)

QuisetellX said:


> I'm sorry but what? The God depicted in SMT4 Final is without a doubt the Christian/Hebrew God.



Again, i get that they call him YHVH and that is the Hebrew god etc.... But until they come right out and start name dropping religions there wont be any problems. I think right now despite there being hints of catholic and Hebrew backdrops in the SMT games they wont really reach the attention of the masses yet. But mark my words the moment an SMT game name-drops or solidifies the background of its characters to be 100% rooted in any religions(and THAT includes adding the religions themselves into the games) THAT is the moment it will begin to have noticeable controversy and it will be interesting to see how much of an effect that could have on the final version of said game.  That is at least my two cents on the matter.



VitaType said:


> There're also no reliable drawings of Jesus either, or just a reliable proof that he ever existed to begin with.
> Look at Odin in this game. His helmet has horns, the idea that viking and there gods used horns at there helmets is a idea from Richard Wagner. There is no source that says Odin would have a helmet with horns.
> I guess the *look* of all character in this game is just based on the phantasy of artists and technically we have a kind of common sense how Muhammad looks like, thanks to the comics a couple of years ago
> Which means a DLC would be possible, but I doub they make it happend.



Whether or not said entities existed isn't what i was talking about. You have your beliefs and i have mine. But Rather i was just saying that IF or When such a thing does happen, it will be interesting to see the major backlash that happens and how far some people will go in order to get their revenge. Especially in the world we live in today where everything and everyone are vulnerable as hell.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

LOL NOW Rajan Zed is on the LINE LOOOOL

https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2017/...d-again-this-time-from-hindu-statesmen/39122/


----------



## proflayton123 (Sep 9, 2017)

After watching the trailer and M'sia as a whole I see there point


----------



## Burlsol (Sep 10, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> in the gaming industry, the CONSUMERS gave the power, and they can take it away. therefore, if its offensive to someone, they can simply not buy it
> (not trying to start an argument)



While true to some extent, not true in all cases. Even before it goes to a market where anyone has the option of voting with their wallet, a game usually has to be looked at by whatever service is trying to host it for content which is illegal, extreme, or hateful. Regardless of consumer views, these outlets end up being responsible for what is hosted on their site and how it is used. Even looking at less public release methods where there is not nearly as much oversight, like Patreon and similar clones, the majority of these will shut down accounts and projects (sharing information with authorities) if the content hosted is objectionable enough. It's not the customers that get the first say, it's the gate keepers of the industry and hosting services who don't want to be associated with it. For anything that gets missed by them, there are others out there who take it upon themselves to report questionable projects, often so that they don't get seen by mass media causing another huge and ugly incident fraught with overreactions on all sides.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 10, 2017)

Seriously Malaysia, seriously...

Even North Korea has not a problem with Steam


----------



## QuisetellX (Sep 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Again, i get that they call him YHVH and that is the Hebrew god etc.... But until they come right out and start name dropping religions there wont be any problems. I think right now despite there being hints of catholic and Hebrew backdrops in the SMT games they wont really reach the attention of the masses yet. But mark my words the moment an SMT game name-drops or solidifies the background of its characters to be 100% rooted in any religions(and THAT includes adding the religions themselves into the games) THAT is the moment it will begin to have noticeable controversy and it will be interesting to see how much of an effect that could have on the final version of said game.  That is at least my two cents on the matter.


Okay, but no that's not how it works. That's like saying that anyone could go out and have a character in their series called Muhammed who is blatantly the Muhammad of Muslim faith and being able to get away with it solely by never pointing out that its Muslim. Islamic Extremists would still without a doubt have a load of issues with it because it's still very evidently their prophet. In the same vein, the God YHWH who leads the Archangels of Judeo-Christian lore is the Hebrew God. YHWH isn't some widespread name, it's a name used solely by that particularly group of people. They're not so much "hints" as they are showing off what things are. I mean why the focal war is YHWH and his Archangels versus Lucifer, it's pretty obvious what religion it is.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Sep 10, 2017)

Burlsol said:


> a game usually has to be looked at by whatever service is trying to host it for content which is extreme, or hateful.


And who, exactly, gets to decide if a given piece of content is extreme or hateful? What if it seems hateful to one person but perfectly acceptable to another?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 10, 2017)

QuisetellX said:


> Okay, but no that's not how it works. That's like saying that anyone could go out and have a character in their series called Muhammed who is blatantly the Muhammad of Muslim faith and being able to get away with it solely by never pointing out that its Muslim. Islamic Extremists would still without a doubt have a load of issues with it because it's still very evidently their prophet. In the same vein, the God YHWH who leads the Archangels of Judeo-Christian lore is the Hebrew God. YHWH isn't some widespread name, it's a name used solely by that particularly group of people. They're not so much "hints" as they are showing off what things are. I mean why the focal war is YHWH and his Archangels versus Lucifer, it's pretty obvious what religion it is.



I disagree with you here to a certain extent. From my experience, people only tend to get "up in arms" about something when the name of a religion is name dropped directly OR if there are enough signs pointing towards a specific religion. Now extremism aside you said _"it is pretty obvious what religion it is"_ which i am guessing means you likely now more about the Jewish faith than i do and thus were able to pick up on the "obvious signs" whereas i did not. Which if so is fair enough since i have only played SMT4/final/3/Soul-hackers and strange journey(i hear the older games like 1+2 had more references to religions). I am interested to see how far the series will go in regards to branching out into different lore's and religions.


----------



## Burlsol (Sep 10, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> And who, exactly, gets to decide if a given piece of content is extreme or hateful? What if it seems hateful to one person but perfectly acceptable to another?


Lawers, judges, acts of congress... ultimately. I'm sorry... Maybe you are a fan of child porn and don't understand what is fundamentally wrong with depicting any situation where an adult can force or coerce a child into sexual performances, with the intention of normalizing that behavior. While an extreme example, it is still an example of how society and law makers have made a consistent effort to suppress these sorts of notions as a means of diminishing the frequency of sexual abuse towards minors. And for the most part, it has worked (despite what the mass media might tell you). The same is true for hateful propaganda that does nothing but promote those beliefs. If you really need a comparison, look outside the US. Look at countries where child prostitution is legal. Look at countries where racist and classist beliefs are still alive and strong, to the point that killing a man of a given heritage within that country is not a crime. If such things are 'perfectly acceptable' to you... Kindly, swiftly, remove yourself from humanity as we would be much better off without you.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 10, 2017)

Who cares if someone is offended? I get offended all the time by stupid PC SJW bullshit and people trying to limit my entertainment because someone, somewhere in the known universe might get a little upset over it. I get offended when people say there are/should be limits to freedom of speech. To be honest, I miss the days when developers could get away with stuff like this:


----------



## Xiphiidae (Sep 10, 2017)

Burlsol said:


> ~snip~


Equating any speech that offends someone to child pornography. Very intellectually honest of you. If you honestly can't tell the difference between speech and actions such as murder, child abuse, or even threats or inciting violence, then that's on you. I, however, will continue to stand up for the freedoms of speech and expression, and against people using "offence" as a way of silencing dissenting speech and ideas they don't like.

P.S. I found your comment very offensive and hateful  I would like you to please delete it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 10, 2017)

QuisetellX said:


> That's like saying that anyone could go out and have a character in their series called Muhammed who is blatantly the Muhammad of Muslim faith and being able to get away with it solely by never pointing out that its Muslim.


And why would I not be able to create a game like that? Did Islam become the official religion of the world while I was sleeping or something? To me games like this are just like smash bros or something, because all the characters are in the same plane of existence.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Jesus Christ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2017)

Just saw the updated post, okay, see they should've just gotten the game pulled instead of blocking the service in the first place.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 10, 2017)

Man, if I were one of the developers of this game I would do something really stupid right now cause I like to be a Troll sometimes.

I would add Allah and Mohammad, they would both be short fat and ugly.  They would fight with body odor and gas.

I guess its a really good thing I'm not a developer.


----------



## Burlsol (Sep 10, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Equating any speech that offends someone to child pornography. Very intellectually honest of you. If you honestly can't tell the difference between speech and actions such as murder, child abuse, or even threats or inciting violence, then that's on you. I, however, will continue to stand up for the freedoms of speech and expression, and against people using "offence" as a way of silencing dissenting speech and ideas they don't like.
> 
> P.S. I found your comment very offensive and hateful  I would like you to please delete it.



In a court of law, repeated and personal statements and suggestions of violence against someone is still a crime even if no actions come of it. Harassment and slander are still serious crimes. Freedom of speech does not mean being able to say whatever you want without being held accountable. Expressing hatred and bigotry in speech and gestures, more often than not, leads to those kinds of actions. It is not a matter of mere 'offense'. It is a matter of making statements or holding personal beliefs which are morally objectionable and damaging to society as a whole. You may cite freedom speech for allowing you to drive through a city shouting racial slurs out your car window, but that doesn't make you immune to real charges for disturbing the peace and inciting violence.

This is not a matter of informed. organized, dissenting speech. There is a major difference between civil discourse and a white power rally. There is a major difference between providing an honest telling of abuse, and a telling that sensationalizes the abuser. There is a difference between someone who maintains a respectful argument, and someone who immediately lapses into verbal diarrhea. Not all speech deserves to be spoken or heard, despite the internet giving every idiot their own megaphone and a sense of entitlement.


----------



## Tony_93 (Sep 10, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> Man, if I were one of the developers of this game I would do something really stupid right now cause I like to be a Troll sometimes.
> 
> I would add Allah and Mohammad, they would both be short fat and ugly.  They would fight with body odor and gas.
> 
> I guess its a really good thing I'm not a developer.



But then the game would be banned from every muslim governed country as opposed to only one... Not the smartest move I would say :v


----------



## Xiphiidae (Sep 10, 2017)

Burlsol said:


> In a court of law, repeated and personal statements and suggestions of violence against someone is still a crime even if no actions come of it. Harassment and slander are still serious crimes. Freedom of speech does not mean being able to say whatever you want without being held accountable. Expressing hatred and bigotry in speech and gestures, more often than not, leads to those kinds of actions. It is not a matter of mere 'offense'. It is a matter of making statements or holding personal beliefs which are morally objectionable and damaging to society as a whole. You may cite freedom speech for allowing you to drive through a city shouting racial slurs out your car window, but that doesn't make you immune to real charges for disturbing the peace and inciting violence.


I love the back-pedalling. So now it's not about causing offence, it's just about harassment and inciting violence. It's good that that's not what we were actually talking about. Nice try at deflection though. Again, who determines what qualifies as "hatred", "bigotry", " morally objectionable", and "damaging to society"? You?



> This is not a matter of informed. organized, dissenting speech. There is a major difference between civil discourse and a white power rally. There is a major difference between providing an honest telling of abuse, and a telling that sensationalizes the abuser. There is a difference between someone who maintains a respectful argument, and someone who immediately lapses into verbal diarrhea. Not all speech deserves to be spoken or heard, despite the internet giving every idiot their own megaphone and a sense of entitlement.


Of course, the person who determines what is "civil discourse", "abuse", "a respectful argument", and "verbal diarrhoea", as well as what deserves to be spoken or heard, is none other than you, I imagine? I suppose it's convenient that words and ideas you don't like are what don't deserve to be expressed. You do realise that literally every point you are trying to make could be equally applied to almost every action of speech, any point of view, or any argument, because every metric you're using is almost entirely subjective.


----------



## Tony_93 (Sep 10, 2017)

cearp said:


> If that DLC never comes out, I hope a modder hacks him in.



Yeah, you know what this game really needs? Power ups DBZ style... 

Imagine Mohammad losing the fight only to have an epic mini-cutscene transform into a more powerful being using the power of allah?.

Or Jesus being backcornered and using the holy spirit to crus his enemy on one of those cut close battles?

Man the potential sounds awesome, but the game looks like it could use a little more budget to get to those epic levels


----------



## QuisetellX (Sep 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I disagree with you here to a certain extent. From my experience, people only tend to get "up in arms" about something when the name of a religion is name dropped directly OR if there are enough signs pointing towards a specific religion. Now extremism aside you said _"it is pretty obvious what religion it is"_ which i am guessing means you likely now more about the Jewish faith than i do and thus were able to pick up on the "obvious signs" whereas i did not. Which if so is fair enough since i have only played SMT4/final/3/Soul-hackers and strange journey(i hear the older games like 1+2 had more references to religions). I am interested to see how far the series will go in regards to branching out into different lore's and religions.


I grew up in a family full of people of different faiths and religions, so I took some time to try and learn more about some of the main religions. Which coming from games like 1+2, the signs of God being the Hebrew one are definitely a lot more noticeable there than in the more recent games.


Subtle Demise said:


> And why would I not be able to create a game like that? Did Islam become the official religion of the world while I was sleeping or something? To me games like this are just like smash bros or something, because all the characters are in the same plane of existence.


It's just that Islam has their fancy habit of trying to kill anyone who presents Allah and his prophet in any true visuals, which usually scares people off from doing such a thing. As someone who isn't religious in the least, I'd personally love to see this game blossom and do well in spite of the dissenters.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 10, 2017)

Prans said:


> View attachment 98216​
> Released on Steam Early Access this week, _Fight of Gods _is a fighting game that features deities like Moses, Jesus, Zeus, Buddha and even Anubis!
> 
> ​
> ...



Muslim Countries take it WAY too far! Being anywhere else is the only way to live a good life 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



QuisetellX said:


> It's just that Islam has their fancy habit of trying to kill anyone who presents Allah and his prophet in any true visuals, which usually scares people off from doing such a thing. As someone who isn't religious in the least, I'd personally love to see this game blossom and do well in spite of the dissenters.


Hey, okay, I'm not gonna go all Hulk on you but Allah forbids the use of the death penalty except if the offender has killed someone, then we can kill him! The killing of Charlie Hebdo was completely wrong.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I just have to say this:


The GBATemp community is so frickin racist!

That's better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



0100100001001001 said:


> Man, if I were one of the developers of this game I would do something really stupid right now cause I like to be a Troll sometimes.
> 
> I would add Allah and Mohammad, they would both be short fat and ugly.  They would fight with body odor and gas.
> 
> I guess its a really good thing I'm not a developer.


Seriously dude, you are just a terrible person. I mean that.


----------



## QuisetellX (Sep 10, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Hey, okay, I'm not gonna go all Hulk on you but Allah forbids the use of the death penalty except if the offender has killed someone, then we can kill him! The killing of Charlie Hebdo was completely wrong


"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"
"And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!" 
"Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves"
_"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo!"_
According to their holy book, Allah encourages violence and bigotry against non followers.


----------



## Burlsol (Sep 10, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Of course, the person who determines what is "civil discourse", "abuse", "a respectful argument", and "verbal diarrhoea", as well as what deserves to be spoken or heard, is none other than you,


Not me. Society. You know, that thing that exists outside your room, that is made up of a multitude of other people than yourself who, despite different backgrounds and beliefs, can still come to some kind of general consensus as to what sorts of things they want to happen around them. I think you may have been on the internet too long. Individual opinions don't matter no matter how much of a special snowflake you claim to be. Collective opinions shared by people outside a singular group however do matter since more voices are harder to ignore and usually leads to people who are in control of money, legislation, or leadership to take notice.

Hostility, negativity, intentionally trying to harass and offend others... Those may be things you like... But within a society, no matter how large, all it does is cause conflict and drain resources from more important things while limiting the prosperity of that society.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Sep 10, 2017)

Burlsol said:


> Not me. Society. [...]that is made up of a multitude of other people than yourself who, despite different backgrounds and beliefs, can still come to some kind of general consensus as to what sorts of things they want to happen around them.


So any views, thoughts, opinions, or acts of speech or expression that in any way go against the norm should be actively attacked, silenced, and discouraged? Just because people are upset or offended by (or otherwise don't like) something, it means it shouldn't be allowed?



> You know, that thing that exists outside your room





> I think you may have been on the internet too long.


Deflection and baseless personal attacks. Nice. Try actually addressing my points next time.



> Collective opinions shared by people outside a singular group however...


"Collective opinions" don't exist. In case you haven't noticed, "collectives" are actually made up of individual human beings.



> Individual opinions don't matter.


The fact that any person can honestly say such a thing and mean it is downright terrifying. 

I don't know where you live, but I suggest moving to North Korea, Belarus, or Turkmenistan. They seem like they'd be more your speed.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 10, 2017)

QuisetellX said:


> "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"
> "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!"
> "Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves"
> _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo!"_
> According to their holy book, Allah encourages violence and bigotry against non followers.


Can you tell me where exactly those verses are in the Quran?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Do you even know what desist means?!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Don't look it up


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2017)

Some curious responses here, especially given those of the Russia vs pokemon go in a church thread that was bumped where rather different things were at play.

Not what really needs to be said. I will go with *pat-pat* Malaysia, hopefully you'll get it one day.



Burlsol said:


> Lawers, judges, acts of congress... ultimately. I'm sorry... Maybe you are a fan of child porn and don't understand what is fundamentally wrong with depicting any situation where an adult can force or coerce a child into sexual performances, with the intention of normalizing that behavior.



Leaving aside the broad nature of that statement (depicting a situation could well include an entirely staged film production or something, and normalising a situation is almost meaningless here) the supreme court has ruled that CG is OK and actually the film production thing where no harm done of the aside is also within the remit
http://www.nytimes.com/2002/04/16/n...ban-on-virtual-child-pornography.html?mcubz=0
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/20/washington/19cnd-scotus.html?mcubz=0

Now there are other places on earth, ones which people are generally happy to live in and generally considered quite free, where that is not the case which can make for an interesting comparison in law but I will skip that for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

Uh, why people are doing religion battles here?
What the fuck. 

Hm... There are way worse games than Fight of Gods which aren't banned in Malaysia. They seem to block almost everything that has God or Jesus in name. Just my point of view.


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> *But are there any real world depictions of God for every religion? *exactly i dont think so.



There's something that can be said about a person who asks a question and answers it on their own. Remove your head from your ass please. Your attitude is a big indicator you clearly don't have the maturity to have a discussion but i'll humor you, kiddo.



Abu_Senpai said:


> Nor was it specifically stated that the God in that game was the one from a certain religion.
> 
> So because Atlus did specify WHICH god it was, no one cared. Even i bested SMT IV Final and felt great beating God because it was one they literally made up.
> 
> ...



I don't know how anyone can be any more specific about the god of Megami Tensei.

Shin Megami Tensei IV Final is about killing God, Yahweh, Jehovah, The Lord, and if you're feeling outlandish, El. *We're not beating around the bush here*. His name is censored in the game because of the ramifications involved with having voice actors speak his name. It's the God of Judaism and Christianity.



> By Hebrew tradition, it is not to be pronounced aloud, and is typically substituted with "Adonai" ("my Lord") in prayers. In speech, Hashem ("the name") is used in its place.


http://megamitensei.wikia.com/wiki/YHVH

Ever since the renaissance, god is popularly depicted in art. Here, he is a floating golden head who's full form is revealed upon entering his chamber. His image isn't the primary concern. Christianity has never been anal about how their figures are depicted like other religions.

It's complete bullshit that you think Satan being a character isn't a concern for people since Pokemon to this day is associated with satanic themes (somehow) by american Christians.



Subtle Demise said:


> I think in the first one for SNES you do actually fight Yahweh


It's the same one, yeah.

Shin Megami Tensei IV Final ends in a similar manner.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 10, 2017)

Too bad they didn't have the balls to include Mohammed. He is "officially" no God, but neither is Moses.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 10, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Muslim Countries take it WAY too far! Being anywhere else is the only way to live a good life
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




I'm confused, I'm a terrible person because I said it would be a " stupid thing to do " and you think it would be awesome?
or because I said " its a good thing I'm not a developer " and you think I should be?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tony_93 said:


> But then the game would be banned from every muslim governed country as opposed to only one... Not the smartest move I would say :v



However, how many people in those muslim countries actually have computers and access to the internet?  So you would risk looking a few sales, but gain many more in countries full of infidels.


----------



## wurstpistole (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony_93 said:


> But then the game would be banned from every muslim governed country as opposed to only one... Not the smartest move I would say :v


also you would be decapitated and/or bombed


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 10, 2017)

cearp said:


> If that DLC never comes out, I hope a modder hacks him in.


Why tho

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Burlsol said:


> In a court of law, repeated and personal statements and suggestions of violence against someone is still a crime even if no actions come of it. Harassment and slander are still serious crimes. Freedom of speech does not mean being able to say whatever you want without being held accountable. Expressing hatred and bigotry in speech and gestures, more often than not, leads to those kinds of actions. It is not a matter of mere 'offense'. It is a matter of making statements or holding personal beliefs which are morally objectionable and damaging to society as a whole. You may cite freedom speech for allowing you to drive through a city shouting racial slurs out your car window, but that doesn't make you immune to real charges for disturbing the peace and inciting violence.
> 
> This is not a matter of informed. organized, dissenting speech. There is a major difference between civil discourse and a white power rally. There is a major difference between providing an honest telling of abuse, and a telling that sensationalizes the abuser. There is a difference between someone who maintains a respectful argument, and someone who immediately lapses into verbal diarrhea. Not all speech deserves to be spoken or heard, despite the internet giving every idiot their own megaphone and a sense of entitlement.


To add to to this, that's part of the legal definition of "battery." As in, you know, "assault and battery," which is a thing that you can actually be tried for

http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Battery

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Too bad they didn't have the balls to include Mohammed. He is "officially" no God, but neither is Moses.


Yeah that's one thing that didn't quite sit right with me, having Moses labelled as a god in this lineup


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 10, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> I'm confused, I'm a terrible person because I said it would be a " stupid thing to do " and you think it would be awesome?
> or because I said " its a good thing I'm not a developer " and you think I should be?


You didn't have to say it in the first place. I'm not mad at you, but if you said this to another Muslim, they would get seriously offended. You said our God and Prophet would be short, fat, and ugly, and they will fight with body odor.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 10, 2017)

lol. Truck off Malaysia. You all know Jesus would be OP. Is Allah in the game?  He hit you with 74 virgins... Then cut your head can call you an infidel... Jesus would save you after he Reks U.


----------



## cearp (Sep 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why tho


because it would be funny to have m0hammid in a game, because muslims would go crazy


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 10, 2017)

there's only one god


----------



## MionissNio (Sep 10, 2017)

QuisetellX said:


> "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"
> "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!"
> "Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves"
> _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo!"_
> According to their holy book, Allah encourages violence and bigotry against non followers.


There is something called context while reading Quran, while I won't disagree violence is encouraged against blasphemous content in contemporary Muslim societies it was never told in Islam.


http://www.islamicity.org/4274/is-blaspheme-punishable-by-death-in-islam/
http://www.reviewofreligions.org/5002/what-is-the-punishment-for-blasphemy-in-islam/
http://www.reviewofreligions.org/5002/what-is-the-punishment-for-blasphemy-in-islam/



0100100001001001 said:


> Man, if I were one of the developers of this game I would do something really stupid right now cause I like to be a Troll sometimes.
> 
> I would add Allah and Mohammad, they would both be short fat and ugly.  They would fight with body odor and gas.
> 
> I guess its a really good thing I'm not a developer.



We all have body odors that does not make us less human sweetheart. Plus I think it is also offensive to draw Buddha so chisled yet he never was in worldly intent to build up his body.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Sep 10, 2017)

oh, the religious community is gonna love this.
that aside...it actually looks crappy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 10, 2017)

cearp said:


> because it would be funny to have m0hammid in a game, because muslims would go crazy


Why would it be funny to provoke a negative response from a group that makes up a significant amount of the global population?...

Edit: you know what, scratch that. Why would it be funny to provoke a negative response from _anyone?_


----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 10, 2017)

Why would someone make this kind of game at the first place (which mocks someone's religion/believe)? Why can't religion haters stop this nonsense? Is this how they create peace? If they are so much peaceful & perfect, then why do they spread this kind of hate? If they want to make anti-religion game, at least don't put real life character's in there to spread hate. Create your own damn characters.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 10, 2017)

Um... ok. I wouldn't really compare it to the GO guy tho. A better comparison would be Turkey wanting to block Minecrap due to animal violence and tree punching.

Oh well, another state controlled by religion doing dumb shit.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 10, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Why would someone make this kind of game at the first place (which mocks someone's religion/believe)? Why can't religion haters stop this nonsense? Is this how they create peace? If they are so much peaceful & perfect, then why do they spread this kind of hate? If they want to make anti-religion game, at least don't put real life character's in there to spread hate. Create your own damn characters.



It's just a joke. A game made for humour. Simple as that.
People don't have to like it but if someone is actually offended, they're taking religion far too seriously and should actually realize to take a step back and take a good look at themselves. Nothing should ever be taken that seriously.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> It's just a joke. A game made for humour. Simple as that.
> People don't have to like it but if someone is actually offended, they're taking religion far too seriously and should actually realize to take a step back and take a good look at themselves. Nothing should ever be taken that seriously.


Unless it's clearly being made with malicious intent, which I don't think this was


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Unless it's clearly being made with malicious intent, which I don't think this was



Well, obviously. Being _attacked_ is a much different intent.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why would it be funny to provoke a negative response from a group that makes up a significant amount of the global population?...
> 
> Edit: you know what, scratch that. Why would it be funny to provoke a negative response from _anyone?_


It's supposed to be funny to like-minded people. The fact that it provokes a negative response from others is usually just a side effect.


Haider Raza said:


> Why would someone make this kind of game at the first place (which mocks someone's religion/believe)? Why can't religion haters stop this nonsense? Is this how they create peace? If they are so much peaceful & perfect, then why do they spread this kind of hate? If they want to make anti-religion game, at least don't put real life character's in there to spread hate. Create your own damn characters.


To some people they aren't real life characters. Plus I don't think this game in particular has hate as an agenda. South Park has done worse things to religious figures since the very beginning and it was probably one of the most successful shows on TV for a long time. That shows there is a market for things like this. There is tons of media that pokes fun at many things that people hold sacred.


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

Over time religious figures like chosen, prophets will get outpaced by mortal accomplishment and in turn no longer subject of worship, and then their gods will slowly fade from existence which is both figurative and literal.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Why would someone make this kind of game at the first place (which mocks someone's religion/believe)? Why can't religion haters stop this nonsense? Is this how they create peace? If they are so much peaceful & perfect, then why do they spread this kind of hate? If they want to make anti-religion game, at least don't put real life character's in there to spread hate. Create your own damn characters.



Western law making, free speech and philosophy 101 then.
Your flag says Pakistan so I will try to work with that. I am not so familiar with the legal systems there, however I know they are broadly similar to a lot of states that have Islam as a key driver of the legal logic there and those I am somewhat more familiar with, that and many of the tenets of Islamic jurisprudence (there are some important differences between the schools, and obviously between sunni, shia and all the others but not enough for the purposes of this discussion, certainly not on the matter of... the integrity of the religion for want of a better term).

The integrity of Islam then, and this is probably more for others reading than for you. For many outside Islam it has some quite strange features, features not seen in the dominant religions of those countries. For one the whole thing with trying to keep the Arabic needed to speak and read the Quran is actually largely unknown outside it, it is one I considered doomed to failure (fighting the change of language* has never worked in history and unless we stop the march of technology it never will). Secondly all that most ever meet of the problems with quoting the Quran piecemeal is when someone gets it, thinks that's a nice quote and copy-pastes it into a banner, advert, a game texture or something and it all kicks off. Within most other religions they will quote single verses/phrases all day long and consider it a good thing, and quote them at anybody in almost any context. I understand the reasoning for this, and without something being in context and taken as part of a larger work you can have some very strange things happen. Going further the position that Muhammed occupies within Islam (and this is why my merging all the schools above is really going to start to break down) is also poorly understood, and amusingly the "and Muhammed is his prophet" part of the Shahada creed does not help it be more understood, I will spare us my personal analysis of the position he takes beyond saying I can understand why Islam was often translated as or called Muhammedism.

Western philosophy and law making is obviously a big topic and much like merging all the schools of jurisprudence above merging the legal philosophies. In the US though there is a concept called free speech which is very highly regarded in law, in the US you will tend to hear it in terms of the first amendment to the US constitution and as such it is not rare at all to find a lawyer specialising in the first amendment.

Even with that mocking a religion does not necessarily make you big or clever, however the notion of a government stepping in and saying no is fundamentally wrong to people that agree with the systems underpinning the free speech laws. A phrase that handily summarises it is "I may not agree with what you are saying but I will defend your right to say it to the death". Islam is also a culture/legal system/philosophy that is used to getting its own way, or being a minority religion somewhere is something it is not used to. This can cause some massive culture clashes and this would be an example of one of them. Another important part of US law is the separation of church and state where "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof" so blocking it would not only be against free speech but to do it on behalf of a religion would also breach another fundamental part of US law. You say hate as well and hate has special meanings under law, making a game merely featuring a character from a philosophy/mythology is anything but hate. What qualifies as hate has some fuzzy edges but it is broadly things which advocate for harming those of a religion, culture, philosophy, race or similar thing and having a character from a religion in a game is not even close, going further to even try to describe it as hate in the legal sense would be considered disingenuous, intellectually dishonest or at very least massive overreaction.

Finally "Create your own damn characters". Nah the remix is king. Also Islam does it well enough, and that is even before whether we consider whether Dhul-Qarnayn is about Alexander the Great.

*choice video, I could have done one for Islam but an utterly different context works well here


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 11, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Western law making, free speech and philosophy 101 then.
> Your flag says Pakistan so I will try to work with that. I am not so familiar with the legal systems there, however I know they are broadly similar to a lot of states that have Islam as a key driver of the legal logic there and those I am somewhat more familiar with, that and many of the tenets of Islamic jurisprudence (there are some important differences between the schools, and obviously between sunni, shia and all the others but not enough for the purposes of this discussion, certainly not on the matter of... the integrity of the religion for want of a better term).
> 
> The integrity of Islam then, and this is probably more for others reading than for you. For many outside Islam it has some quite strange features, features not seen in the dominant religions of those countries. For one the whole thing with trying to keep the Arabic needed to speak and read the Quran is actually largely unknown outside it, it is one I considered doomed to failure (fighting the change of language* has never worked in history and unless we stop the march of technology it never will). Secondly all that most ever meet of the problems with quoting the Quran piecemeal is when someone gets it, thinks that's a nice quote and copy-pastes it into a banner, advert, a game texture or something and it all kicks off. Within most other religions they will quote single verses/phrases all day long and consider it a good thing, and quote them at anybody in almost any context. I understand the reasoning for this, and without something being in context and taken as part of a larger work you can have some very strange things happen. Going further the position that Muhammed occupies within Islam (and this is why my merging all the schools above is really going to start to break down) is also poorly understood, and amusingly the "and Muhammed is his prophet" part of the Shahada creed does not help it be more understood, I will spare us my personal analysis of the position he takes beyond saying I can understand why Islam was often translated as or called Muhammedism.
> ...



Are you Muslim too?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Are you Muslim too?


I am not, I tend to find what I am matters little but to quote a great song "I started out with nothing, still got most of it left". I just like reading about philosophies and legal systems.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 11, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I am not, I tend to find what I am matters little but to quote a great song "I started out with nothing, still got most of it left". I just like reading about philosophies and legal systems.


Oh, ok. You know more about Islam than alot of Muslims!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2017)

FYI guys there are a ton of games with a religious theme on Steam.  Silly that this one in particular gets so much attention when most go by unnoticed.  I recommend Fist of Jesus personally.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 11, 2017)

Yil said:


> Over time religious figures like chosen, prophets will get outpaced by mortal accomplishment and in turn no longer subject of worship, and then their gods will slowly fade from existence which is both figurative and literal.



That would be deep, if it wasn't so stupid and short sighted.
Given how religion has existed basically since the beginning of civilization, it's unlikely for any of that to happen. Not before we blow up earth and humanity goes extinct.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 11, 2017)

@aykay55 

Sorry for offending you, I know its very hard when a few "bad apples" give a religion a bad name.  I'm Christian, and Christianity has gotten a bad rap from things it has done in the past ( and now ) just like Islam has due to extremist fighting a Jihad.

I was merely joking about the short fat ugly thing, personally I don't take offence to Christ and Moses being in this game.  Its not a game I will play, but to those who will find it fun, good for them, none of my business.  Just like GTA and Carmageddon, both don't appeal to me so I don't play them,but to some they are fun, there just games and its none of my business what they find pleasure in.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Sep 11, 2017)

well, I guess the only reason SMT isn't banned in every other country is because no one knows about it. seriously, it depicts God as the main villain, sure if you dig REALLY deep into the story YHVH is a pretender, not the true God, but still. the religious community would have a field day if it ever went big.


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> That would be deep, if it wasn't so stupid and short sighted.
> Given how religion has existed basically since the beginning of civilization, it's unlikely for any of that to happen. Not before we blow up earth and humanity goes extinct.


Well, maybe we just start invading other planets and realms and try to wipe out other aliens instead of more infighting. Either way it won't end peacefully useless the population reduce to 1%.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lcie nimbus said:


> well, I guess the only reason SMT isn't banned in every other country is because no one knows about it. seriously, it depicts God as the main villain, sure if you dig REALLY deep into the story YHVH is a pretender, not the true God, but still. the religious community would have a field day if it ever went big.


But I definitely believe that. By bible feats YHVH is far less powerful than primodial deities let alone the initial void that exist in almost every religion.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 11, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> @aykay55
> 
> Sorry for offending you, I know its very hard when a few "bad apples" give a religion a bad name.  I'm Christian, and Christianity has gotten a bad rap from things it has done in the past ( and now ) just like Islam has due to extremist fighting a Jihad.
> 
> I was merely joking about the short fat ugly thing, personally I don't take offence to Christ and Moses being in this game.  Its not a game I will play, but to those who will find it fun, good for them, none of my business.  Just like GTA and Carmageddon, both don't appeal to me so I don't play them,but to some they are fun, there just games and its none of my business what they find pleasure in.


It's okay, you didn't know what you were saying. You're lucky you hadn't said that to another person, they would have gotten seriously angry at you. Just so you know, I could care less if they put Muhammad in the game, but what offended me was when you said that he would be short, fat, and ugly and would fight with body odor. I assume you would also be offended if I said the same thing about Jesus, 'The Father', and the Holy Ghost. But I forgive you, just remember to think before you post


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yil said:


> Well, maybe we just start invading other planets and realms and try to wipe out other aliens instead of more infighting. Either way it won't end peacefully useless the population reduce to 1%.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


just a quick point, according to SMT lore, YHVH is a pretender, an infestimally small fragment of the True God, The Axiom. but since you have to dig really deep to find this, most people who play it see it as the series making God the main villain, not a pretender.


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> just a quick point, according to SMT lore, YHVH is a pretender, an infestimally small fragment of the True God, The Axiom. but since you have to dig really deep to find this, most people who play it see it as the series making God the main villain, not a pretender.


In some form of Pantheism everything is a sub gradient of the creator (that has individuality). Like both a drop of water and the ocean are both bodies of water and both are enough to demonstrate the macroscopic properties of water. It just that YHVH trying to pretend to be the actual creator and its "love me or die" attitude make it evil. And at the same time there is also the deistic aspect of the actual creator who either has the wisdom to know none interference or actually die after creation. Also, since existence is a prerequisite of logic we cannot understand what truly lies beyond.
Edit: I really should stop talking to myself.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 11, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> It's okay, you didn't know what you were saying. You're lucky you hadn't said that to another person, they would have gotten seriously angry at you. Just so you know, I could care less if they put Muhammad in the game, but what offended me was when you said that he would be short, fat, and ugly and would fight with body odor. I assume you would also be offended if I said the same thing about Jesus, 'The Father', and the Holy Ghost. But I forgive you, just remember to think before you post



I wouldn't of got offended, I just wouldn't play the game.  Throwing a fit about it, and making the developer stop is a sure way to put up a wall between you and the people your trying to reach.  Its important not to "force" beliefs on others, you will never truly reach them if you do.


----------



## Arithmatics (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to my country.

No wonder I left. smh


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> I wouldn't of got offended, I just wouldn't play the game.  Throwing a fit about it, and making the developer stop is a sure way to put up a wall between you and the people your trying to reach.  Its important not to "force" beliefs on others, you will never truly reach them if you do.


But masculinity is short, fat, and ugly and would fight with body odor. That's why those who lack femininity are stupid, lustful, weak-minded and worthless.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 11, 2017)

Buddha isn't God nor had he ever claimed to be God.


----------



## cearp (Sep 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why would it be funny to provoke a negative response from a group that makes up a significant amount of the global population?...
> 
> Edit: you know what, scratch that. Why would it be funny to provoke a negative response from _anyone?_


Because islam is weird and bad, it's not a good thing to circumcise, to have all these strange meaningless rules like don't eat pigs, like pray 5 times a day, sharia, hating people who happen to be born gay, life shouldn't be lived like that.

The sooner people can drop religion, the better.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 11, 2017)

great work Malaysia, great to see the fight of gods was averted thanks to your swift action, shame of the rest of the world for doing nothing to prevent such a potentially world devistating event /s


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 11, 2017)

Where is my Satan??!?!??! /s

Sorry 0/10 Don't believe in divine powers, the lack of Satan ruined it


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

cearp said:


> Because islam is weird and bad, it's not a good thing to circumcise, to have all these strange meaningless rules like don't eat pigs, like pray 5 times a day, sharia, hating people who happen to be born gay, life shouldn't be lived like that.
> 
> The sooner people can drop religion, the better.


And how do you convince them to drop it?


EthanAddict said:


> Where is my Satan??!?!??! /s
> 
> Sorry 0/10 Don't believe in divine powers, the lack of Satan ruined it


Actually Satan means enemy and that in a sense every other god is part of Satan. Also in that sense hell means realm that does not belong to God, but since God is evil, I consider his afterlife eternal damnation.


----------



## cearp (Sep 11, 2017)

Yil said:


> And how do you convince them to drop it?


Easy, dlc islam characters! 
Seriously, no idea. It will take centuries.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 11, 2017)

Nothing better than some mess to help something to be more known ...
At least this is legit, not made up like that movie and histories about north korea hacking sony


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

cearp said:


> Easy, dlc islam characters!
> Seriously, no idea. It will take centuries.


I once had a vision where countless angels descended upon earth and killed everyone. Then wiping out entire religious order might become an necessity to weaken christian God, but then most Christians are not fanatics and are good people, as are Muslims.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 11, 2017)

Yil said:


> And how do you convince them to drop it?
> 
> Actually Satan means enemy and that in a sense every other god is part of Satan. Also in that sense hell means realm that does not belong to God, but since God is evil, I consider his afterlife eternal damnation.



I won't. Do whatever you want

I consider everything divine non-existant, because noone can show me God


----------



## Angely (Sep 11, 2017)

*sigh* This is so sad... What about being sensitive towards the ones that religiously & culturally believe there're no deities etc.? So, much for hypocrisy. Lol, the funny & sad thing is they don't seem to realize their own behavior is also blasemy, insensitive etc...


"Malaysians respect all cultural and religious sensitivities, and the sale and distribution of the religiously insensitive and blasphemous games must be stopped immediately."


No there's no respect for all cultures and religions there..., not even respect for any deity as apparently they seem to think deities are so weakminded they'd feel offended by something like this. I wouldn't want to be a deity with such "followers" I'd feel like hiding forever too. xD

Congratulations Malaysian government for showing the world & all gamers how you don't respect all religions (believes) & cultures for making a fool of yourselves. Your actions & words don't match!I wish the Malaysian people would tell them that they shouldn't speak for all Malaysians like that. Don't they have anything better to do?


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> I won't. Do whatever you want
> 
> I consider everything divine non-existant, because noone can show me God


Considering the deistic nature of the actual creator, I cannot. Also I am pretty sure everyone's concept of divinity is different cause I consider Jesus's feat legit but also not worthy of worship.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 11, 2017)

cearp said:


> Because islam is weird and bad, it's not a good thing to circumcise, to have all these strange meaningless rules like don't eat pigs, like pray 5 times a day, sharia, hating people who happen to be born gay, life shouldn't be lived like that.
> 
> The sooner people can drop religion, the better.


Why do you care so much?... I mean, all of those rules really affect no one negatively, except for the anti-homosexual thing (which is hardly exclusive to Islam and is usually just a by-product of religious extremism. I would know, I used to be a very radical Christian), and sharia law, which is simply that the governance of countries should be tied to religious teachings; again, hardly exclusive to Islam

On top of that, I'm fairly certain that laughing at someone and attempting to invoke a reaction from them because you see them as "weird" or "different" is a textbook case of bullying


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2017)

air2004 said:


> Buddha isn't God nor had he ever claimed to be God.


he kicks ass in the monkey king though!


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why do you care so much?... I mean, all of those rules really affect no one negatively, except for the anti-homosexual thing (which is hardly exclusive to Islam and is usually just a by-product of religious extremism. I would know, I used to be a very radical Christian), and sharia law, which is simply that the governance of countries should be tied to religious teachings; again, hardly exclusive to Islam
> 
> On top of that, I'm fairly certain that laughing at someone and attempting to invoke a reaction from them because you see them as "weird" or "different" is a textbook case of bullying


Cause less religious countries tend to prioritized individuality? (Of course ideals could be their own religion) And competation ensure the best came on top and scattering means it's takes far more effort to kill off a population.
Regarding gay there is also the problem of prostitution, huge risk of hiv and inability to give birth(the last part is countered by adoption, but I think it's better if one day lesbian find a way to reproduce and replace men in reproduction)


Bladexdsl said:


> he kicks ass in the monkey king though!


Not really. Taoism didn't bother to send anyone and monkey king's rebelion is planned from the start. It's better if you interprete as two a-hole parties that tries to screw each other while gettin more mortals into their believes.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yil said:


> Cause less religious countries tend to prioritized individuality? (Of course ideals could be their own religion) And competation ensure the best came on top and scattering means it's takes far more effort to kill off a population.
> Regarding gay there is also the problem of prostitution, huge risk of hiv and inability to give birth(the last part is countered by adoption, but I think it's better if one day lesbian find a way to reproduce and replace men in reproduction)
> 
> Not really. Taoism didn't bother to send anyone and monkey king's rebelion is planned from the start. It's better if you interprete as two a-hole parties that tries to screw each other while gettin more mortals into their believes.


Do we need to give women more of a reason to commit genocide, given the fact I hear women are generally the more compassionate of the species I do hear a lot of genocide appologists from that particular camp

I guess the ultimate technology race is who makes who "redundant" first, the gays or the lesbians

Everyone else doesn't even come into it at this point......unless your a transgender child


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> Do we need to give women more of a reason to commit genocide, given the fact I hear women are generally the more compassionate of the speeches I do hear a lot of genocide appologists from that particular camp
> 
> I guess the ultimate technology race is who makes who "redundant" first, the gays or the lesbians
> 
> Everyone else doesn't even come into it at this point......unless your a transgender child


I'd imagine all the striaght men forced to become women to make sure their genes get passed on cause all the women becomes lesbian after realizing they can ditch men entirely. Gay men will either live out their life as they are not expecting to reproduce. Of course there could be a war between genders, but I think by then women will find a way to ditch men before suffering casualty.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yil said:


> I'd imagine all the striaght men forced to become women to make sure their genes get passed on cause all the women becomes lesbian after realizing they can ditch men entirely. Gay men will either live out their life as they are not expecting to reproduce. Of course there could be a war between genders, but I think by then women will find a way to ditch men before suffering casualty.


Well until the realise they forgot to get a guy to open all those pickle jars before finishing them off, but yeah between automation, raging feminists and everyone becoming super hip transsexuals men have couple of years left

Or at least until the nuclear war wipes us all out for all being such fucking idiots


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> Well until the realise they forgot to get a guy to open all those pickle jars before finishing them off, but yeah between automation, raging feminists and everyone becoming super hip transsexuals men have couple of years left
> 
> Or at least until the nuclear war wipes us all out for all being such fucking idiots


Not just surgery, but actual gender change. The end product is perfect capable of getting pregnent and they can certainly create a fertalized egg from genes of two women.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why do you care so much?... I mean, all of those rules really affect no one negatively, except for the *anti-homosexual thing (which is hardly exclusive to Islam* and is usually just a by-product of religious extremism. I would know, I used to be a very radical Christian), and sharia law, which is simply that the governance of countries should be tied to religious teachings; again, hardly exclusive to Islam
> 
> On top of that, I'm fairly certain that laughing at someone and attempting to invoke a reaction from them because you see them as "weird" or "different" is a textbook case of bullying



one thing though IK christans ex comunicate homosexuals but islam executes gays (and Indonesea is worse they execute people who are found out to have Masturbated (which is a Moral Sin in Islam)


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> one thing though IK christans ex comunicate homosexuals but islam executes gays (and Indonesea is worse they execute people who are found out to have Masturbated (which is a Moral Sin in Islam)


China has a very long history of bloody conflict with Muslim so I will be safer in case Canada gets taken over. Most of major ethnicity with over 1 billion support it and Chinese government is brutal enough to pull it off. Also following Muslim dressing there will cause arrest.


----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 11, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> ...


Check this debate.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 11, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> one thing though IK christans ex comunicate homosexuals but islam executes gays (and Indonesea is worse they execute people who are found out to have Masturbated (which is a Moral Sin in Islam)


Eh, both of those were issues with early Christianity as well. I'm not trivializing the fact that it's an issue with Islam NOW, because it's an issue of civil rights that absolutely needs to be solved, I'm just saying that a) Christians really have no moral superiority in the matter, and b) we shouldn't judge the populous of a religion based on the most extreme (and, realistically, least followed) laws of the religion


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 11, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Check this debate.




tl;dr who won?


----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 11, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> tl;dr who won?


Learn by yourself.


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Eh, both of those were issues with early Christianity as well. I'm not trivializing the fact that it's an issue with Islam NOW, because it's an issue of civil rights that absolutely needs to be solved, I'm just saying that a) Christians really have no moral superiority in the matter, and b) we shouldn't judge the populous of a religion based on the most extreme (and, realistically, least followed) laws of the religion


What about bloody conflict? Over 4 million Chinese were killed within a single year which they masecure an entire city in Late ming dynasty (17th century) after they brutally converted some Buddhists. Or how they converted India (which range in hundreds of millions), or Africa (along with Christian that still cares more about spreading their religion than doing good), or South East Asia?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 11, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> tl;dr who won?


she ends up surrounded by a group of about 20 muslims.....I think she may have been ready to hightail it outta there

I often find having a big group of angry looking supporters  surrounding your opponent really helps you win peaceful debates


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 11, 2017)

*reads last few pages*





someone lock this, please.


----------



## cearp (Sep 11, 2017)

yep, islam is intorelant, it's why the game is banned from the country. yet when they travel en masse to the first world, they demand we respect them.

if you need to say and convince that your 'religion' is a religion of peace, it's not. 

not much more needs to be said i guess.
well how about, how's the game?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2017)

cearp said:


> yep, islam is intorelant, it's why the game is banned from the country. yet when they travel en masse to the first world, they demand we respect them.
> 
> if you need to say and convince that your 'religion' is a religion of peace, it's not.
> 
> ...



Don't forget that whenever Allah is negatively depicted in media, they send death threads and go full Jihad on anyone who dares resort to that. At least in Christianity, people get offended, but at least they don't send death threats or threaten to blow up buildings for disrespecting their god *shrug*.  No offense, but threatening to kill or blow people up just because a religious deity is depicted a certain way is a pretty dick move on their part.

Extremists in all walks of life need to be sterilized.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 11, 2017)

cearp said:


> yep, islam is intorelant, it's why the game is banned from the country. yet when they travel en masse to the first world, they demand we respect them.
> 
> if you need to say and convince that your 'religion' is a religion of peace, it's not.
> 
> ...


Again, why are you judging a person based on the actions of others in a group??


----------



## cearp (Sep 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again, why are you judging a person based on the actions of others in a group??


Who is this person you think I am judging?
Individual people can be good or bad. But islam as a group is bad. 
It doesn't mean each individual muslim is bad, I have met nice muslims, I'm sure there were nice nazis etc lol, but as a whole, it's a bad thing.


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again, why are you judging a person based on the actions of others in a group??


Cause they are a group. If they don't want to be associated then they should denounce it. It' not like Islam has stretched deep into, oh wait, that already happened. Of course, we have US and Russia to blame.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 11, 2017)

cearp said:


> Because islam is weird and bad, it's not a good thing to circumcise, to have all these strange meaningless rules like don't eat pigs, like pray 5 times a day, sharia, hating people who happen to be born gay, life shouldn't be lived like that.
> 
> The sooner people can drop religion, the better.


What are you freakin talking about? Where in the world does Islam teach that born-gay people should be hated.

As for pork, it has been scientifically proven they are harmful to the body. It contains tapeworms and harmful bacteria. Pork mostly contains fat and little protein. They only excrete less than 5% of all the toxins in their body, the rest is absorbed in their fat. When observed, pigs eat their own or each others poop. However, we are told not to harm pigs for they are not evil.

And scientists have found that Islamic prayer discharges the brain from electromagnetic waves that cause tumors and dimentia in the brain.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



0100100001001001 said:


> I wouldn't of got offended, I just wouldn't play the game.  Throwing a fit about it, and making the developer stop is a sure way to put up a wall between you and the people your trying to reach.  Its important not to "force" beliefs on others, you will never truly reach them if you do.


Again, I hate how Muslims countries are governing their countries. They are doing a horrible job and I do not agree with their actions. However, just because Musims countries are doing this doesn't mean it's in Islam/Shariah Law. Islam does not force anyone to do anything. Muslim countries do. As I said, you can't have a good life in those countries.


----------



## cearp (Sep 11, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> And scientists have found that Islamic prayer discharges the brain from electromagnetic waves that cause tumors and dimentia in the brain.


huh, only islamic prayer? it doesn't work when you pray to other gods or, heaven forbid, take religion out of the equation and simply meditate?

i think 60% of chickens have campylobactor, it doesn't mean you have to make some weird rule/law in some religion that it's a sin to eat it, don't get me started about jews and scaly fish lol.


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> What are you freakin talking about? Where in the world does Islam teach that born-gay people should be hated.
> 
> As for pork, it has been scientifically proven they are harmful to the body. It contains tapeworms and harmful bacteria. Pork mostly contains fat and little protein. They only excrete less than 5% of all the toxins in their body, the rest is absorbed in their fat. When observed, pigs eat their own or each others poop. However, we are told not to harm pigs for they are not evil.
> 
> ...


Why do people think word from a higher being is absolute?


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 11, 2017)

cearp said:


> huh, only islamic prayer? it doesn't work when you pray to other gods or, heaven forbid, take religion out of the equation and simply meditate?


Here
Islam is the only religion with prayer like this, FYI

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yil said:


> Why do people think word from a higher being is absolute?


I assume you are atheist. Correct me if I'm wrong okay. (Also, I'm not trying to convert you. I'm just trying to tell you not to insult our religon.) Do you think the universe created itself? Do you think all the events which happen are coincidences. Also, did you know if you count the verses in the Quran from the chapter 'The Moon' to the end of the Quran, it's the Islamic year that we landed Apollo 11 on the Moon. Was this also a coincidence? God has said he is ever truthful and we believe in him. If you don't believe, then I respect that, and you believe what you want.


----------



## cearp (Sep 11, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Here
> Islam is the only religion with prayer like this, FYI



huh ok, better go and never eat pork again, believe the prophet flew to the moon on a horse, grow a beard, do that ramadan thing, change my name to an arabic one, and make my wife cover her head.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey, if you don't believe in Islam I respect that. I'm not trying to convert you. Just want you to stop talking bad about my religion.


cearp said:


> huh ok, better go and never eat pork again, believe the prophet flew to the moon on a horse, grow a beard, do that ramadan thing, change my name to an arabic one, and make my wife cover her head.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Why'd this thread become a religion battle? It started as a news article. Just stop being racist to my religion.


----------



## Yil (Sep 11, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Here
> Islam is the only religion with prayer like this, FYI
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



I do not deny his divinity but any deity can pull that off.


----------



## cearp (Sep 11, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Why'd this thread become a religion battle? It started as a news article. Just stop being racist to my religion.


Is it is race or a religion? 
Ok, sorry, nothing personal.
I'll stop, it's way off topic.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 11, 2017)

kkusagami said:


> yeah ,Malaysia is very [case sentitive] religious country. I feel ashamed to be born and raised as Malaysian,only good thing about Malaysia is about totally no natural disaster occurance like earthquake ,hurricane/tornado ,tsunami ,volcano and etc...
> 
> 1 thing ,i am Atheist myself,and I couldn't bring saying i am Atheist on my living area ,or else people here would end up bullying or threatening me in some sort of ways.



hmm...


----------



## haxan (Sep 12, 2017)

damn JESUS looks like a daddy


----------



## The Stormcloak Lion (Sep 12, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> ...because the Malaysian government blocked an online videogame distribution platform because of one videogame?
> 
> Atheists say the dumbest fucking things sometimes.
> /is atheist



It's much deeper than simply this.

I have hundreds, maybe thousands of reasons for my religious views, but, I am not willing to go in depth with my reasons, in this thread.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Why'd this thread become a religion battle?


because @gbatemp


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 12, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> because @gbatemp




actually  this whole thing is a religion battle from post #1 though indirectly to gbatemp


----------



## Hi-Dro (Sep 13, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Here
> (Also, I'm not trying to convert you. I'm just trying to tell you not to insult our religon.)




What? or who? on gods green earth gave you the right to 'Tell People' what to do and what not to do ? (this offends me a lot)
Only Allah has that power to judge in that way. 
You are lucky (if indeed you are an american/muslim). You have been given access to a society that is built upon free speech and free expression (try that in saudi) 'Which you have the right to use. and from what I see you are utilising and expressing your very self and beliefs on this platform. (which is great BTW)   
However bear in mind that people whom live within the same society as you (who also have access to freedom of speech and expression) Are well within their right to be offended at others religion/ideologies/Politics etc... , Much in the same way you have a right to be offended at Our Art/Music/Porn. (it doesn't mean it should be stopped right?) 

My point is using free speech and expression is for everybody in this society not just you. you might feel people are being racist towards you, In Fact they are merely using their freedom of expression to oppose that which they do not like or find offensive. (Which is the very same angle that you are using just on the opposite side of the spectrum) 

One last thing I would like to add: Religious beliefs are very personal and Private to the individual who chooses to believe them, although you might be part of a wider influential group, but Ultimately The Journey is one that you travel alone and only alone, No one else can travel that road for you, and happiness and enlightenment is what you hope to find at the end. 
Playing the victim and getting offended/angry/upset at people mocking your 'personal & private' beliefs will only make that road harder for yourself to travel down.
I have massive respect for people who choose a path that is personal to them if it makes them happy, But at the end of the day every path has stone throwers, and the louder you oppose them the bigger the stones get.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi-Dro said:


> What? or who? on gods green earth gave you the right to 'Tell People' what to do and what not to do ? (this offends me a lot)
> Only Allah has that power to judge in that way.
> You are lucky (if indeed you are an american/muslim). You have been given access to a society that is built upon free speech and free expression (try that in saudi) 'Which you have the right to use. and from what I see you are utilising and expressing your very self and beliefs on this platform. (which is great BTW)
> However bear in mind that people whom live within the same society as you (who also have access to freedom of speech and expression) Are well within their right to be offended at others religion/ideologies/Politics etc... , Much in the same way you have a right to be offended at Our Art/Music/Porn. (it doesn't mean it should be stopped right?)
> ...


I am not trying to tell people about my religion. I am simply defending it as someone above had clearly made fun of Islam's religious practices. I could care less about American Art/Music. I just don't care. I'm not trying to stop it. I believe in freedom. I choose not to take part in it. I choose what I do with my life. But why are you people making fun of it? I haven't tried and don't think I have offended anyone here with my religious beliefs.

By the way not all Muslims submit to Saudi's laws. As I said before, you can NEVER have a good life in a Muslim country. I believe in freedom, free speech, everyone should be free to do whatever they want (unless it is unlawful/unjust). I do not believe in forcing women to cover their heads. I do not believe in forcing people to avoid pork and alcohol. Saudi Arabia is crazy! Very few would live there if it wasn't Islam's capital. However, Muslim countries aren't the only unfair ones. What about France? Forcing people to UNcover their heads. Exactly. Now can this thread please go back to a normal news thread. The mods aren't doing anything at all. 

P.S. I can tell you are a very knowledgeable and wise person. Good for you!


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 14, 2017)

And one more thing for you all! If you still don't understand, maybe President George Bush can explain it to you!


----------



## Hi-Dro (Sep 14, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> I am not trying to tell people about my religion. I am simply defending it as someone above had clearly made fun of Islam's religious practices. I could care less about American Art/Music. I just don't care. I'm not trying to stop it. I believe in freedom. I choose not to take part in it. I choose what I do with my life. But why are you people making fun of it? I haven't tried and don't think I have offended anyone here with my religious beliefs.
> 
> By the way not all Muslims submit to Saudi's laws. As I said before, you can NEVER have a good life in a Muslim country. I believe in freedom, free speech, everyone should be free to do whatever they want (unless it is unlawful/unjust). I do not believe in forcing women to cover their heads. I do not believe in forcing people to avoid pork and alcohol. Saudi Arabia is crazy! Very few would live there if it wasn't Islam's capital. However, Muslim countries aren't the only unfair ones. What about France? Forcing people to UNcover their heads. Exactly. Now can this thread please go back to a normal news thread. The mods aren't doing anything at all.
> 
> P.S. I can tell you are a very knowledgeable and wise person. Good for you!



I'm not sure what you expect the mods to do? There is nothing heavy hitting within this post, Anyway by saying things like 





aykay55 said:


> The mods aren't doing anything at all.


 just makes it worse.
 Imagine a country that you lived in and, every time you said something that offended somebody they sew you mouth closed, is that somewhere you would want to live ?
you are essentially opposing and trying to block our freedom of expression and speech by playing the victim and calling the race card.

My point is with actions and words like that you are paving the way forward for a society free from free speech. It's Like killing free speech with free speech, total double standards, Is that really what you want to achieve ?

Things like this and the G.W.B vid you posted, IMHO are emotional triggers that you should try to have more control over. You don't want them Stones to get bigger now do you?


You seem like a sound guy albiet still young, you have plenty of time to develop yourself knowledge is power. I totally respect your path, as would most others who might make your acquaintance, don't lose that respect by showing your emotion 
At one time I was considering converting to Islam, there are many great practises that Muslims incorporate into their religion, you posted a video here about one being connected to the earth which I enjoyed btw and do believe in, however you could have posted a video with the same subject matter but from a non Muslim angle and the result is the same, as it can benefit all humans. Did you know that Buddhists also pray like that, they also prey 5 times a day in a very similar fashion if not exact as salat.
I also personally prefer to eat Halal meat for reasons I wont go into here but I'm sure you understand why.

Anyway making fun of someones beliefs is wrong and trust me I know it hurts. The path you have chosen is deep rooted within your heart and yes it might hurt when people poke fun at it, but you don't have to react, they are not poking fun at you personally.
As you couldn't care less about American Art/Music, why do you care when those industries express their oppose to your belief? 
An Artist cannot force you to like their painting. 
And you don't have to prove nothing to no one except your god.
It's your path, you walk it, and walk it alone and proudly without malice. Let them throw stones if they wish but don't you help them turn those stones to rocks.
And G.W.Bush is enough to make people want to throw boulders at you lol (just kidding bro)
Haterz gonna Hate innit 
Anyway Peace bro my bed time is long over due lol


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 14, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> And one more thing for you all! If you still don't understand, maybe President George Bush can explain it to you!




“Kill them [unbelievers] wherever you find them… And fight them until there is no more unbelief and worship is for Allah alone” (Quran 2:191-193).

“The Messenger of Allah said: I have been commanded to fight against people till they testify that there is no god but Allah, and that Muhammad is the messenger of Allah” (Sahih Muslim 1:33).


----------



## call me Ken or Accel (Sep 14, 2017)

God Eater? Sure
Smite? Sure
Any other sexually suggestive games on Steam? Sure
Battle of Gods? FUCK YOU AND ROT IN HELL


That what you call stupidity


----------



## MasterLel (Sep 14, 2017)

Well I'm christian and I find this game quite funny, but I understand if some people find the game blasphemous


----------



## Hi-Dro (Sep 15, 2017)

Did somebody say Blasphemous?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 15, 2017)

Look likes this games also was blocked or banned out in Indonesia and Thailand. Here the news!

http://www.khaosodenglish.com/life/arts/2017/09/14/thailand-bans-fight-gods-game/
https://coconuts.co/jakarta/news/in...rm-steam-controversial-fight-gods-video-game/
http://smeaker.com/38096/game-fight-of-gods-kena-blokir-menkominfo-di-indonesia-apa-alasanya/


----------



## Searinox (Sep 15, 2017)

I find it very amusing how hypocritical it would be for people thinking this is silly, but then if Jesus had been included they'd all flip their shit.


----------



## cearp (Sep 15, 2017)

Searinox said:


> I find it very amusing how hypocritical it would be for people thinking this is silly, but then if Jesus had been included they'd all flip their shit.


jesus is in the game... right?
i don't get what you're saying.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 15, 2017)

Searinox said:


> I find it very amusing how hypocritical it would be for people thinking this is silly, but then if Jesus had been included they'd all flip their shit.



Haha!  Jesus Is in this game.  He is he one with the crown of thorns, and the chunk of wood nailed to his forearm.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 15, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> “Kill them [unbelievers] wherever you find them… And fight them until there is no more unbelief and worship is for Allah alone” (Quran 2:191-193).
> 
> “The Messenger of Allah said: I have been commanded to fight against people till they testify that there is no god but Allah, and that Muhammad is the messenger of Allah” (Sahih Muslim 1:33).


Let me remind you these verses you're showing me were in the context of a war in place with a 'goverment' with no free religion, and everyone wanted to kill and abuse Muslims. The non-Muslims were trying to kill Muhammad to save their economy. (Mecca was the economic center of the Middle East by selling idols that people worship. In other words, big business. Islam was threatening the city's source of money, when clearly Hajj would bring many pilgrims with lots of money to spend.)


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi-Dro said:


> I'm not sure what you expect the mods to do? There is nothing heavy hitting within this post, Anyway by saying things like  just makes it worse.
> Imagine a country that you lived in and, every time you said something that offended somebody they sew you mouth closed, is that somewhere you would want to live ?
> you are essentially opposing and trying to block our freedom of expression and speech by playing the victim and calling the race card.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about the game. I'm talking about the people here on GBATemp. I'm not playing the victim or calling you guys bullies. Also, if Islam were the only religion to impress the eating of only Halal meat and prayer, with no existing research at the time, isn't it something divine. Buddhism is based off of Islam in many aspects. Some sources even say the Buddha was Muslim before his realization. And the 'earthing' doesn't occur simply by laying your head on the floor, It occurs only if you do the moves in prayer before the laying of the head. But I understand what you're saying about how you are alone on the path you follow, and the rocks wil be thrown. Haters gonna hate. I just wish everyone would follow the simple rule: 

I follow my religion, you follow yours.

Why is there so much hate targeted at Muslims when the supposedly Christian group KKK was killing Black Americans as much as ISIS has been killing Americans. Everyone thinks of 9/11, nobody thinks of Birmingham.


----------



## randysteele992 (Sep 16, 2017)

Not interested if the devs don't have the balls to offend muslims by putting their precious pedo Muhammed in the game.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Sep 18, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Buddhism is based off of Islam in many aspects. Some sources even say the Buddha was Muslim before his realization.


I would have to disagree with you there as Buddhism is recorded at least, a good 4/5 Centuries before Islam was.



aykay55 said:


> And the 'earthing' doesn't occur simply by laying your head on the floor, It occurs only if you do the moves in prayer before the laying of the head.


Before and around the time Muhammad Popularised Islam, Many Religions would prey in this way, including various pagan religions practising at the Kabba (at the same time), from various Bedouin tribes of the surrounding areas from Arabia . It's also said that in Islams infancy Muslims would prey towards Jerusalem as this was considered along with the Christians and Jews, the holy land. It was only once Muhammed was exiled from Mecca that the direction of prayer was changed by him towards mecca.

I would also add that traditionally, Humans did not wear shoes and were connected to the earths balance naturally through the souls of your feet (hence the name Sole (connected to earth through your sole))



aykay55 said:


> I just wish everyone would follow the simple rule: I follow my religion, you follow yours.



Simple !?!?! Well I guess that's down to the Scholars and what they teach. 
What does your religion teach ?
What do your scholars teach ? 
Do they tech the same things?
Does your religion require you to speak out against and oppose other religions and ideas ? or to accept them?
Sadly for you (and me in many cases) some people are scientists etc and they are encouraged to speak out against and disprove things that you or I might believe in. 
Silence is always and option though.




aykay55 said:


> Why is there so much hate targeted at Muslims when the supposedly Christian group KKK was killing Black Americans as much as ISIS has been killing Americans. Everyone thinks of 9/11, nobody thinks of Birmingham.



I assume you are not speaking of Birmingham UK because us Brits still have a pretty nasty taste in our mouths from Birmingham this year.

However I'm glad you said supposedly Christian, because obviously ISIS are supposedly Islamic.
And the Templars (supposedly Christian too) crusaded for Wealth and Riches for Kings and queens and Church who were them selves put to death by Catholic Kings and Priests and Inquisitors.
Who is to blame for this? God/Religion or those Scholars teaching it?

Anyway I would hope we can both agree that there is nothing Holy or Religious about what these groups do/have done except perhaps their mis-guided teachings of religion and god.

This is why I mentioned in my previous posts, Religion/Ideology is personal to the individual it can be easily misinterpreted and manipulated upon you especially if you are not of sound mind.

From speaking to you I admire your passion to your religion and assume you are not a convert, however I would research (with an open mind) first of all everything you can about Islam and Muhammed, from a social/historical/scientific/Linguistic and geographical view point, rather than an Islamic view, But also learn about the other 2 Judaic religions and Pegan religions (in Detail) too, not only is it fascinating but it could help you to truly realise how much we all have in common as people culture religion and language and how small this world really is.
And if you are really lucky could even lead you to the answers of why we are even here.
Regardless it's well worth doing my friend.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi-Dro said:


> It was only once Muhammed was exiled from Mecca that the direction of prayer was changed by him towards mecca.


I beg to differ as Muhammad was told by God to pray towards the Kaba from Jerusalem one day. Also, Mecca is the exact center of the Earth's magnetic field. When you pray towards it, the electromagnetic waves get discharged from your brain toward the center.


Hi-Dro said:


> Well I guess that's down to the Scholars and what they teach.


Every religion teaches peace. I haven't seen a single religion which, if followed correctly, does not have this rule in place.


Hi-Dro said:


> I assume you are not speaking of Birmingham UK


 I was talking about Birmingham, Alabama, USA. A member of the KKK had bombed a predominantly black church one Sunday morning, since a protest was being organized there to abolish slavery.



And yes, I was mistaken. Buddhism was made before Islam.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Sep 19, 2017)

You certainly raise some good points.



aykay55 said:


> I beg to differ as Muhammad was told by God to pray towards the Kaba from Jerusalem one day. Also, Mecca is the exact center of the Earth's magnetic field. When you pray towards it.



Yes right, Because Muhammed was exiled from Mecca and travelled to Jerusalem, it was during that time when god spoke to him and told him to prey towards Mecca, however before that time it was towards Jerusalem. 

And ah yes the Magnetic lines you refer to, are called Ley Lines, And very interesting lines they are indeed. I'm not sure too much about the Kabba being the centre of the earths Ley Lines, But it would make perfect sense that it is built on one these ley lines meeting in Arabia. In the UK at the exact central point where the lay lines meet you will find Stonehenge which was built by the Pagens. And where the ley lines meet in other countries you will likely find many of the worlds important old Structures, So yes it's very likely the Kabba is built on these lines, but it is generally regarded that the centre of the worlds Ley Lines and in-fact the centre of the world is in Cairo. 


Spoiler: Guess What you might find at that exact spot???






Spoiler: Yep you Guessed it!!!



"The Great Pyramid Of Giza" The oldest and the only Non Natural structure from the 'Seven Ancient Wonders of the world' that not only still stands to this day but is mostly in tact too. Very odd but Absolutely Amazing isn't it.





Coincidence ? I highly doubt it.. 




aykay55 said:


> Every religion teaches peace. I haven't seen a single religion which, if followed correctly, does not have this rule in place.
> I was talking about Birmingham, Alabama, USA. A member of the KKK had bombed a predominantly black church Sunday morning, since a protest was being organized there.



And yet I have not seen a single Religion that does not have Terrorists.
"if followed correctly" Being the subjective here.
Yes religion teaches peace through the word of God, but the words of men cannot. 
So someone is either teaching the right things to the wrong people or the wrong things to the right people. ?? ?


I'm sure you are aware of what Islam means in Arabic ? It means "Submission to God" from the word Salam meaning "peace/safety". Arabic Language is much older than Islam as an Ideology. Therefore anyone who believes in God, whether Pagan, Christian or Jew (including the various Pagans/Jews etc... living around Mecca at that time), by very definition are in-fact Islamic. 
Peaceful people who submit themselves to God perhaps? one can only hope. 

It's sad that KKK and ISIS and all the others use religion as a weapon clearly they are looking for answers in all the wrong places.
Yes the information is there, we have the books and scriptures to aid us on our path, however we look to other people for the answers when we should really look within ourselves.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2017)

PAH everyone says you find peace with a region PURE BS religion is the cause of all nearly all wars including the ones on the internet


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> PAH everyone says you find peace with a region PURE BS religion is the cause of all nearly all wars including the ones on the internet


Hey okay that's your opinion. This isn't a war but a constructive conversation.


----------



## HackingNewbie (Sep 24, 2017)

Not sure why Moses is there, he's not a deity, he's a religious figure, like Muhammad in Islam and Siddharta Gotama in Buddhism.


----------



## CarlangasLVDC (Sep 28, 2017)

randysteele992 said:


> Not interested if the devs don't have the balls to offend muslims by putting their precious pedo Muhammed in the game.


They put freakin' Jesus, I think they will.


----------



## HoaiTrung97 (Nov 8, 2018)

Impossible (*^▽^*)


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 8, 2018)

HoaiTrung97 said:


> Impossible (*^▽^*)


No it's not.
Also, don't necrobump.


----------



## HoaiTrung97 (Nov 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> No it's not.
> Also, don't necrobump.


Oh! Sorry, I just happened to read through it, and was really surprised about it. Lol~ (*^▽^*)


----------

